# questioning these frogs ID's



## hhimmel (Aug 25, 2007)

I have had these frogs for a couple of years now. And after much research and the lack of any concrete lineage information I figured I'd post some pics and see what kind of feedback I get. The first frog was sold to me as a D. tinc (patricia) ; but I feel that she resembles a surinam cobalt more.... and thoughts? The second I got from amazon reptile center in March 2008, supposedly born in late 2007 and the add read "LOCALITY PURE IQUITOS RED VENTS - f1 Understory Peru (Dendrobates ventrimaculatus)". Is the frog in my photo a; D. vents (iquitos-red), D. amazonicus red, or a Ranitomeya Ventrimaculatus 'Iquitos'. They all look very similar and I've read the posts in the various forums here. Just wanted to know if anyone knew anything about these particular frogs form Amazon Reptile center. I called there but their records are kind of jumbled as far as lineages are concerned.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well, your first frog looks like a cobalt for sure and the second, well i woudl contact Mark himself at Understory and see what he says, it does look like and iquito that just never colored up, but it also looks like a borja ridge vent to me.


----------



## hhimmel (Aug 25, 2007)

thanks for the feedback. ill try and get in touch.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

The first frog looks like a Patricia to me. The second frog looks like an Iquitos vent as well. D. vents (iquitos-red) and Ranitomeya ventrimaculatus 'Iquitos' are the same thing. D. amazonicus is no longer valid species name used for ventrimaculatus from Peru. If amazonicus _were_ a valid species name, Iquitos vents would be a morph of that species.


----------



## hhimmel (Aug 25, 2007)

thanks Catfur. That is the most concise answer I've heard.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Also, Iquitos vents were originally offered as "Iquitos Orange-Red vents," so some orange is definitely in the mix with them.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree with Catfur that the tinc appears to be a Patricia. Patrick Nabors believes that many people make mistakes with Patricias and Powderblues (and the two may have been bred together by some). Others believe that Patricia leans closer to the cobalts. Just phenotypically, it's probably best to think of Patricias as a midpoint between cobalts and powderblues.

I have Iquitos vents, which yours looks like. My Iquitos are very highly colored red, though.

Take care, Richard.


----------



## David Becher (Feb 10, 2010)

The first is a cobalt, a patricia would look somewhat like this










and i think julio has the second one right.


----------

